# Huan - What breed of modern day dogs is closest to his breed.



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 16, 2001)

What breed of modern day dogs do you think is closest to what you think Huan to be.
I think he has to be an Old English Mastiff...
Any other opinions?
(Being a dog lover, Huan happens to be one of my favourite characters).


----------



## Cian (Dec 17, 2001)

I picture Huan as a great Wolfhound.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 17, 2001)

I do not claim to know much of dogs, but do you know Huskies. There the dogs that pull the sleds of the Inuit in northern Canada across the plains of snow and ice. I always pictured Huan like that, a little bigger too.


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm with you Cian. I always imagined Huan as a huge Irish Wolfhound. After all he was Orome's once and Wolf would have been a likely prey.


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 17, 2001)

Very interesting.
However, I couldn't see a giant Irish Wolfhound taking on the likes of Carcharoth. 
I still see him as an Old English Mastiff. These dogs were once used in the Roman Circus Maximus to fight bears and bulls. Huan definitely has to be an Old English Mastiff.
But this is only my opinion of course...


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

I've changed my mind and have linked to what, in my opinion, best portrays Huan. You would just need to imagine him doubled in size. The link is as follows....... http://www.akc.org/breeds/recbreeds/grdane.cfm


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 17, 2001)

This is what I think Huan looked like (Old English Mastiff). Although I would imagine him to be much larger in size and without the black snout...
Simply a magnificent dog!

http://www.akc.org/breeds/recbreeds/mastif.cfm


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

Either would do fine for me. As we say in the States........."close enough for government work!.."


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 18, 2001)

Wow, those two were really far off of my own mental picture. I had a magnificent Wolf-like animal in mind. Lookng a lot more agile than the ones pictered by these links.


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, I also pictured him as being very agile, but remember that since he was a hound of Valinor and was virtually ageless like his master Orome, his agility did not mean he had to look agile. He was probably a tireless runner and needed no rest.
Also, he carried Luthien on his back several times and so had to be fairly stocky to support her. (Not that she was fat in any way..)
Lastly, he held Sauron in a locked grip with his mouth and would not release him even after Sauron shifted shapes, so his locking jaws imply he must have had a large head similar to Mastiffs that were used in Roman arenas to bring down bulls and bears.
Huan is definitely my favourite character in all of the Silmarillion.


----------



## Strider (Dec 18, 2001)

anyone say "white fang"? that's my idea of him, because white fang and huan have so much in common, both are agile, both are strong, both are fast. thus, my conclusion that white fang must be huan, in sorts, not a strange dog of modern day. sorry, boys, but that just doesn't seem right, not the dog you so pictured.


----------



## Cian (Dec 18, 2001)

One of my favorite descriptions of _Huan_ comes from JRRTs The Lay of Leithian



> "Often he saved his Gnomish lord
> from Orc and wolf and leaping sword.
> A wolf-hound, tireless, grey and fierce
> he grew; his gleaming eyes would pierce
> ...


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 18, 2001)

Cian saves the day! Was that in the Silmarillion? I couldn't find anything, but maybe I overlooked something.


----------



## Cian (Dec 18, 2001)

That's from HoMe vol III, _The Lays of Beleriand_ DGoeij. The published _Silmarillion_ has "wolfhound" somewhere I think, if you mean "saves the day"  in a breed-type light, that is. 

In any case, Cheers


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 18, 2001)

Thank you Cian. I meant I was glad someone had find somewhat proof that Huan was something like a 'wolfhound'. It was the best picture to go with the stories in my view.


----------



## Cian (Dec 18, 2001)

Agreed. A few years ago I went to an Irish fair which was hosting an Irish Wolfhound 'competition' ~ the winner was a massive male called 'Hercules' I think, or something like that, but it was fun to see them all about ~ all beautiful and noble, very 'Huan-ish' in my imagination.


----------



## Aredhel (Dec 18, 2001)

When I read the book, I always pictured him as an Irish Wolfhoound, Doesn't the the book mention he was tall?


----------



## Grond (Dec 18, 2001)

Both Cian and I first posted wolfhounds. I actually posted Irish Wolfhound and was then swayed by the posting of Flame of Utumno. Now, methinks my original perception was correct. An Irish Wolfhound it is!!!


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for the quote from the Lay of Lethian (I have also have the same book as you).

Tolkien may have intended him to look like a wolf-hound, but I still love the notion that he looked like an English Mastiff, they just look more majestic than a wolf-hound.
I'm just disappointed that Tolkien didn't consider having him as an English Mastiff because as a wolf-hound he would look too much like a wolf and thus too evil for a hound of valinor.
If he was a giant wolf-hound then if I ran into him in a forest, I would probably think he was Carcharoth rather than Huan. As a Mastiff, he would be completely differentiated from a wolf and so his image would be much more appealing to me.
An English Mastiff could defeat a wolf any day, even if it was White Fang, and even he was defeated by a Bull Dog.
(Of course these are only my subjective personal opions....)


----------



## gil-estel (Dec 18, 2001)

Irish wolfhound-anything else wouldnt be the right size or have the ability to kill a wolf of any sort-esp not the ones he killed


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 18, 2001)

I'll bet that an Old Enlish Mastiff could defeat an Irish Wolfhound anyday...


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 18, 2001)

That would be like compairing apples to oranges. If you had them in a large enclosure, it would be to the mastiff's advantage, but if it was out in the wild on a hunt, I don't the Mastiff could be quick enough to get a hold of a hound like that.


----------



## Strider (Dec 19, 2001)

whoa, whoa, whoa, i came up with the whole half wolf, half dog idea, now everyone is claiming it theirs? talk about egoism! a mastiff and a wolfhound fighting, hmm, i'd have to say the wolfhound, know why? because a wolfhound is trained to fight it's brothers, wolves, but an mastiff is only trained to fight humans. before we launch into a flame war or whatever, let me explain:

wolfhounds are fast, nimble, and quick. a bulldog or pit bull versus a wolfhound would have a tough time because of the furrier throat, but a bulldog would eventually win, because as their name states, they were trained to fight far tougher animals, bulls. 

english mastiffs were trained to be police dogs, and are strong, run fast, and have muscular bodies. however, if versus another dog, it might not win unless properly trained, because they are trained against the weakest foes, like it or not, humans. a bulldog, wolfhound, or pit bull would easily rip out a mastiff's throat because of the way it carries itself.

any more arguments?


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm afraid you are mistaking the Old English Mastiff for the Bull Mastiff. The Old English Mastiff was used in Roman times in the Circus Maximus arena to fight bulls and bears and other wild beasts.
But its great to see so many dog lovers. 

At the end of the day, each person will have an idealised view of Huan which may or may not correspond to what Tolkien originally intended, but I'm sure he would have been flattered by all of this.


----------



## morello13 (Dec 14, 2002)

Was haun a maiar or just some beast? Its weird that he can talk and stuff.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

It is not certain whether he was a Maia or a descendant of a Maia, or maybe even a "plain" hound, born and raised in the Blessed Realm, and having special powers.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 16, 2002)

I myself have a Great Daen and I find it my duty to defend it's honor.
This breed was used for guard but not an ordinary on -for the German Kings and other countries(China,for example)emperors.Great Danes are really proud and magestic but they are excellent athletes as well so they are very agile and muscolar and even quite attractive.
This is why that dog is thought to be and called as well the Apolon of all dogs and also-the King.His mentality and spirit are very strong and unbreakable and in dangerous situations they don't doubt even for a second.They are also bent on their owners or friends (which is like the book)because if you let a dog be your friend(and especially a Great Dane)then he remains forever.This dog never leaves a person in danger.
Its physical and mental profile can be endless as well as its history and its role in it because he was the emperor dog.
I think this breed greatly coinsides Tolkien's character in spirital and mental point as well.Moreover,Great Dane was used for a character in Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's novel 'The Houn of the Baskervilles' so it could be used and here as well,but I don't think so.
First of all,I don't think Tolkien meant Huan's breed when he wrote that he was a wolfhound but probably he pictured his mentality and spirit.It's all known that hounds and wolves as well have extremely strong spirit and will-this is how they survive so even if Tolkien had chosen this 'mixture' of breeds he probably has done it to describe us his qualities but not his specific breed.
Secondly,Tolkien has richly described Huan's character but not very well his appearance so maybe we shouldn't discuss how we imagine his body but spirit and which breed it belongs to.
And thirdly,we shouldn't eliminate the option that he can be a non breed dog or 'meles' as we call them in Bulgaria.That doesn't mean he is weaker,no even exactly the other way.Sometimes and even all he times those dogs are smarter and more manageable with life because they have to survive or just that they feel they are neglected because of their appearance makes them fight to survive among men and pure breed dogs.
So to sum up,I do think that Huan can be a Great Dane,but it is more likely to think that he had no specific breed because I don't think Tolkien and many more people as well find it the most important quality for a dog to be an excellent one.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *I.
> And thirdly,we shouldn't eliminate the option that he can be a non breed dog or 'meles' as we call them in Bulgaria.That doesn't mean he is weaker,no even exactly the other way.Sometimes and even all he times those dogs are smarter and more manageable with life because they have to survive or just that they feel they are neglected because of their appearance makes them fight to survive among men and pure breed dogs.
> . *


Well,you probably mean my dog!Thank you!It is a mixture of two breeds and it's the smartest dog in the world.  
I don't think Huan was a Great Daen.Was Huan drooling all the time like you dog,Ben?


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

> Well,you probably mean my dog!Thank you!It is a mixture of two breeds and it's the smartest dog in the world.



Oh,really?Then do you think Huan was a gay?   
I don't think so ,therefore your dog is out too.Sorry!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Oh,really?Then do you think Huan was a gay?
> I don't think so ,therefore your dog is out too.Sorry!   *


Guys I'm going to show a photo of my dog and I'm sure you will agree it can be Huan.Just wait for a day or two.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Finduilas,ne e vinoven tozi koito qde banitsata a tozi koito mu q dava,toest Ben.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

> Guys I'm going to show a photo of my dog and I'm sure you will agree it can be Huan.Just wait for a day or two.



You say my dog can't be Huan????!!!!!!!!!!! 
Well,guys,I'll show a picture of mine too and you'll decide,ok?
-----------------------------------------------
Ben,prosto e mnogo vnimatelen i uslujliv-kato ne moj Aleko da nameri drugo,koi mu pomaga-Ben


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

Guys what would you say about my dog,isn't it just like Huan?   GG,what would you say?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

What would you say about that picture?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

....and some more.......


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

........and more........


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

Sexy guy ,a? Oh, sexy Huan


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *   GG,what would you say? *


........I won't say anything,I'll post another photo and lets the other decide which dog seems more like Huan.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

OK, let the judjes decide


----------



## Grond (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Guys what would you say about my dog,isn't it just like Huan?   GG,what would you say? *


 That picture is exactly how I always imagined Huan.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Guys what would you say about my dog,isn't it just like Huan?   GG,what would you say? *



What is this? The forum doggy photo album? 

Finduilas, your dog is very nice looking and well groomed and all, but, if I had to make a comparison with the Sil, he actually reminds me more of Charcharoth. 

GG's dog looks more like what I pictured Huan in my mind, though not precisely.

Here's an illustration of Huan by Ted Nasmith, a great Tolkien illustrator (though I don't think I quite agree with his vision either ).

Luthien escapes upon Huan


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 1, 2003)

> That picture is exactly how I always imagined Huan.



Really? I am so happy and ...proud 

BTW, that picture is great but the dog drawn an it looks more like a Labrador than like a Haund, it is a bit fluffy. 



> Finduilas, your dog is very nice looking and well groomed and all, but, if I had to make a comparison with the Sil, he actually reminds me more of Charcharoth.
> GG's dog looks more like what I pictured Huan in my mind, though not precisely.



Yes, I myself think that Alex looks more like a haund. However, both Ben and Alex deserve to be called 'Huans'.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Yes, I myself think that Alex looks more like a haund. However, both Ben and Alex deserve to be called 'Huans'.
> *



Of course they do, they are both beautiful dogs!


----------



## Thorin (Feb 2, 2003)

I always imagined Huan and the other demon dog to look like the werewolf on "An American Werewolf in London". There are no dogs in the world big enough or menacing and noble enough to capture my image of what Huan looked like.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 28, 2003)

I imagined a large, grayish hound of the baskervilles. . .except hairier.

So I'll vote for Gil's dog. . .

Very pretty. . .


----------



## Finduilas (Mar 2, 2003)

Hehehe...Mr flirt (GG) is great too, isn't he?


----------

